# [Oracle] Zahl als Zahlenwort formatieren lassen



## Thomas Darimont (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo,


```
SQL> select 4711 as originalNumber, to_char(to_date(4711,'J'), 'JSP') as spelled
 from dual;

ORIGINALNUMBER SPELLED
-------------- ----------------------------------
          4711 FOUR THOUSAND SEVEN HUNDRED ELEVEN
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## MPr (11. Februar 2007)

hübsch, allerdings funktioniert das nur bis zu einem bestimmten Zahlenwert:


```
SQL> select
  2  to_char( to_date(5373484,'J'),'Jsp') from dual;

TO_CHAR(TO_DATE(5373484,'J'),'JSP')
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Five Million Three Hundred Seventy-Three Thousand Four Hundred Eighty-Four

SQL>  select
  2* to_char( to_date(5373485,'J'),'Jsp') from dual
to_char( to_date(5373485,'J'),'Jsp') from dual
                 *
FEHLER in Zeile 2:
ORA-01854: julian date must be between 1 and 5373484
```

Die Obergrenze ist demnach das Ende aller Tage für Oracle-Datenbanken:


```
SQL> select to_char(to_date('31.12.9999', 'dd.mm.yyyy'), 'j') from dual;

TO_CHAR
-------
5373484
```

Wie man diese Grenze überschreiten kann, erfährt man (natürlich) bei Tom Kyte: http://asktom.oracle.com/pls/asktom/f?p=100:11:0::::P11_QUESTION_ID:1407603857650#PAGETOP


----------

